# Tropheus - Red Bemba



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Can I add a Tropheus Moorii Bemba to my 90 gallon that now has the following cichlids in it:

Pseudotropheus Acei Luwala
Otopharynx lithobates
Daffodil Brichardi
Promotelas(Haplochromis?) Red Empress
Neolamprologus Leleupi Lemon 
Aulonocara gertrudae
Aulonocara Red Dragon Peacock


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

If you plan on keeping Tropheus, it is ideal to keep them in large groups atleast 15-20 and in a 90 you could keep 30-45. So to answer your question your 90 Gallon would be fine but your Haps and Peacocks would get harrassed and annoyed by your *quicker moving-fast eating-severely territorial Tropheus.* I keep a single Tropheus with my Peacocks and Haps and he is doing fine. Good luck


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

heres a vid of a Troph set up. Basically the less you have the less fish the dominant Troph has to kill. The more you have the less likely one will be singled out and picked on.


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Well for me, I guess the answer is "no".  I didn't realize that the tropheus were so aggressive. I will go read the tropheus section of the board now.


----------



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

the dietry requirements is your biggest problem,
tropheus will bloat and DIE if fed you regular food with lots of protein...
they eat algae and vegetable matter, so its essential to feed them vegge flake etc.

when i get the space to get a new 125g... im deffinetly getting bemba reds theyre sooo cool :thumb:


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

They are gorgeous fish! Maybe someday I'll have a tank devoted to them. My husband seems to think there is a reason to not have the entire house set up to accomodate to all my critters.


----------

